# Hearing Protection For Hunting



## ufg8r93 (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm as diligent as anyone when it comes to protectin my hearin at the range, but last hunting season got me thinkin. It took a couple days for my ears to get right after that 270WSM went off early one October mornin. So, my question is this: if I was going to buy hearing protection to wear while firearm huntin, what should I get? I have a walker's game ear, but can't stand wearing that thing in my ear for long. Plus, you only get one of em, and so your woods hearin is compromised. I was thinking about one of the headphone type deals. I know Walker's has one, but it's awfully expensive. Peltor makes one and I know Radians makes one. I know they will protect my hearing, but do they also ruin your ability to hear the woods well? If not, which one should I get?


----------



## redlevel (Aug 12, 2005)

Say what?


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Aug 12, 2005)

First let me congratulate you for wanting to protect your hearing while hunting, some of our brothers are not as concerned.  It only takes one shot to change your life forever, your hearing is not correctable after even just a little damage has been done.  

I have the Walkers game ears as well.  One is an original game ear, the other is a game ear II.  Yes I wear both.  I started off with just one and then found a deal on the other.  I tried the power ear muffs they are just too hot to wear long, and too bulky to put on when it gets close to the moment of truth.  You can get custom ear plugs made that are much more comfortable start at around $40.


----------



## S.Dailey (Aug 12, 2005)

I'll be hunting with my .44 Super Blackhawk this year and I'll have some hearing protection with me as well. I'm looking at a set of these to hang around my neck until I get ready for the shot.


----------



## Razorback (Aug 12, 2005)

ufg8r3,

I have been using electronic muffs since day one hunting.  Yes they are hot but I don't want to have hearing issues latter.  I just recently bought a set of these http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&parentId=cat20801&id=0006334  with the behind the ear style.  They weigh next to nothing, have a mike for each ear (so you still can ID which direction the sound comes from), thin so you can still shoulder a rifle or shot gun w/o interference.  Plus my son can wear the new ones more comfortably when we go shooting together.

Cabelas had these on sale for $69.00 when I bought them.

Razor


----------



## rip18 (Aug 12, 2005)

Any protection is better than none at all.  The most important thing is to BUY PROTECTION THAT YOU WILL ACTUALLY USE!!!!

Unfortunately, I speak from experience.  For the last several years, we have had hearing tests here at work, & my high-end hearing is GONE!  I've got a plateau in both ears & ringing all the time.  I was on the rifle team in college (who needs to wear those sweaty muffs?), I shot recreationally, I helped sight in 20 to 50 rifles & pistols a year, & I shot hogs out of my truck on private property (.357 not quite out the window). 

When we were setting up some bird counts this year, my partner could not believe that I couldn't hear a bird less than 30 yards away, but could hear other birds at 75+ yards (depended on frequency of song).  He finally said, "You REALLY can't hear it, can you?"  In crowded rooms, I really have to concentrate to understand the people in my group.  At home, I pretty much have to be in the room with my wife to hear her (maybe that's a benefit... on second thought, no it is not).

For the last 10 years, I have been pretty good about wearing ear plugs at the range, when shooting hogs, etc.  For the last 3 years, I have been REALLY good about wearing plugs or muffs.  But it is too late.

What does hearing protection cost?  Free to $1,600.

What is hearing worth?  Priceless.  I can't buy mine back.

Here are a couple of links to some popular articles:

http://www.sightandhearing.org/news/healthissue/archive/hi_1002.asp (free earplug info at bottom)

http://www.hilltoptimes.com/story.asp?edition=176&storyid=5011


What advice would I offer?  Instead of buying a new gun, consider buying expensive hearing protection.  Why do I say expensive, because it will actually work & will comfortable enough to use.

The two main suppliers of in-the-ear, electronic hearing protection are ESP & EAR.  

http://www.espamerica.com/index.html

http://www.earinc.com/

There is an audiologist in Brunswick who sells one of these brands at a little better price than on the web - plus really helps with tips, etc.  He is a shooter & does a lot of hearing related work with the folks out at the Federal Law Enforcement Training Center.  It was right at $1,000 the last time we talked about getting some in-the-ear protection that magnified some sounds & shut down automatically for loud noises.

That is $2.74 a day to pay for them in a year.  It is pennies per day over the life of the protectors to save your hearing so that you can hear your kids & grandkids.  Putting off buying & WEARING hearing protection may cause you to lose your hearing - like I did.  I wish I had invested a little in my hearing.  I don't know how many deer walk behind me that I never hear (I do seem to be able to hear armadillos tho....).

Whether it is the cheap, disposable plugs or muffs or game ears or electronic-in-the-ear, please buy and use hearing protection when you are young.  

I'll get off my soapbox now.

Shoot straight and shoot safe!


----------



## Jorge (Aug 12, 2005)

That's one of the reasons I won't get a rifle that I can't handle without a muzzle break. One or two rifle shots do not seem to bother me. However, the shot gun I took to SD last year pheasant hunting has ported barrels and it did a number on my ears, as does my automatic. That's why I broke down and purchased a set of ESP - Elites:

http://www.espamerica.com/products.html

I got the Elites, not the digitals. They are not cheap but worth it. A lot of us don't think twice about spending that much or more for our guns, but not to protect our hearing. I shoot a lot of trap and skeet, so I use them mostly at the range. But, I plan on using them in the field. Especially at dove shoots and duck hunting and the occasional quail and pheasant hunt. I have not thought much about using them deer hunting, but I think I will give it a try this season.

Jorge


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 12, 2005)

I think you know my thoughts on the matter.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=3655
ALWAYS have mine with me and love 'em.  
SURE wish I'd have started using them sooner, as I right now enjoy the CONSTANT ringing in my ears....


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Aug 12, 2005)

*Take care of your ears*

I did not and am now paying the price.Digital hearing aids are around $2000.00 depending on channel number, and they are a pain to get accustomed to. Not only that, nothing sounds the same as what you were accustomed to with your natural hearing. I now use muff type hearing protection when shooting , sighting in etc...I use foam plugs for dove fields, etc... or anywhere that I may be takeing multiple shots in a hunting situation.
By the way, I have the high frequency channel turned up before deer season. Deer walking in leaves is actually a high pitch.

hoot


----------



## ngabearhunter (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm cheap so I just carry a good set of the earmuff hearing protectors into my stand with me, when I see a deer, I put them on and then get ready to shoot. Sometimes I just carry the earplugs on a string and keep them around my neck and ready to put it.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Aug 12, 2005)

RIP18,

What a good post,   you hit the nail on the head.  You posted good information, and it’s all the truth.    

I know, I hear police whistles all the time, some days it seems worse than others.  My hearing lose is job related and I wore hearing protection then.  Today I still shoot the big magnums with muzzle breaks.  I always wear hearing protection; even while hunting, target shooting, or shooting competitively.


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 14, 2005)

I wear 2 walker game ears II -----if the standard plugs bother you go to a ENT MD who has an audiologist they can make you a custom fit ear plug that will fit the walker game ear-- I also  have a brand new set of Command Ear by Action Ear that I bought and they work great unless you wear glasses (and I do) I kept them too long to return them--- three way equalizer,stereo ear mikes, balance  and volume control uses 2 AAA batteries, light weight, input and output jacks I guess I need to start wearing my contact lenses or sell them   eddy   do a search engine for command ear and check them out


----------



## Hunt&Fish (Aug 14, 2005)

*Hearing Protection*

I use regular ear muff type protection. When I get in my stand and lay my rifle across the sand bags I put my muffs on the gunstock. That way I rember to put 'em on right before I shoot. If I have to take a quick shot, I shoot without 'em. Works for me.


----------



## huntfish (Aug 14, 2005)

RIP18,
Your post definitely hit the nail on the head.  I've lost my high end range in my left ear due to skeet in college.  A good audiologist can make you a set of custom ear plugs that fit completely in the ear canal for about $50.  On a higher end, they can also make you a custom set with a sound reducer that only works in loud conditions, ie., your gun fire.  I was skeptical at first but my audiologist is also a hunter and the dang things do work.  Pricey at about $500.

Like glasses, your ear canal changes shape so they need to get replaced every couple of years.

For those with BOSS systems, you can order a CR to replace the ported end and still get the benefit of the BOSS.


----------



## ufg8r93 (Aug 15, 2005)

*Radians Omni*

I decided to purchase these: http://www.radiansinc.com/HEARING/omni.asp

I'll post a review of them when I've had a chance to use them enough to render an opinion.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 15, 2005)

ufg8r93 said:
			
		

> I decided to purchase these: http://www.radiansinc.com/HEARING/omni.asp
> 
> I'll post a review of them when I've had a chance to use them enough to render an opinion.


Those look nice.  I think you'll like the over the ear muff style (in cool weather anyway).


----------



## ufg8r93 (Aug 15, 2005)

*Ear Muff Type*



			
				GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Those look nice.  I think you'll like the over the ear muff style (in cool weather anyway).



I decided that I just can't stand anything in my ear canal for more than a few minutes. Comfortable or not. I'm a freak about it, I'll grant you that.

I'll be using the muffs primarily during cooler weather. So, they may actually have an added benefit (esp. when its cold). We'll see.


----------



## ufg8r93 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Short review*

Well, I wore the Radians Quads out at the range Sunday and they did a nice job. Very good at blocking muzzle blast, and great at picking up sounds that I couldn't hear with my naked ears. I think there may be two drawbacks to using them in the woods, tho. 1) They may be too good at picking up sounds. Plus it was difficult for me to pinpoint where the sounds were comin' from. 2) They are pretty darn hot if the weather's warm. Will be nice on cold days, but my ears and surrounding areas were sweatin' like a call girl in church.  

All-in-all, I'm pretty pleased with them thus far. They'll be on my head during gun season, I'll tell you that.


----------

